# Help!! Mon Clavier devient fou!!



## Hizenheim (22 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, et merci d'avance.

J'ai un gros problème, comme marqué dans l'intitulé : mon clavier ne fonctionne plus. 
Pour tout expliquer, j'ai sans le vouloir activé Voice Over. Voyant que l'application m'était inutile, j'ai voulu fermer, en vain. J'ai donc essayé diverses combinaisons de boutons plus au moins au hasard jusqu'à ce que j'arrive a désactiver Voice Over. Et là, c'est le drame. Je vais sur Google, histoire de faire une petite recherche, tape sur le clavier... Et rien ne se passe. J'essaye donc tiutes les touches une par une. Seules les touches J?/KLIOP789 fonctionnent et encore, les lettres donnent des chiffres et les simboles donnent respectivement 0 et , Si l'un d'entre vous est capable de m'aider, je suis preneur. Merci


----------



## lappartien (22 Avril 2012)

tu retournes dans accès universel des prefs system et tu cliques sur clavier.
T'as du cocher qqch qui ne devait pas l'être.
touches à auto maintien par ex...

enfin tu vas dans souris dans la même fenêtre où il y a vue/ audition/ clavier /souris
tu cliques sur souris
en bas droite ouvrir les préf clavier
"navigation via le clavier"et tu coches .


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2012)

Hizenheim a dit:


> Bonsoir, et merci d'avance.
> 
> J'ai un gros problème, comme marqué dans l'intitulé : mon clavier ne fonctionne plus.
> Pour tout expliquer, j'ai sans le vouloir activé Voice Over. Voyant que l'application m'était inutile, j'ai voulu fermer, en vain. J'ai donc essayé diverses combinaisons de boutons plus au moins au hasard jusqu'à ce que j'arrive a désactiver Voice Over. Et là, c'est le drame. Je vais sur Google, histoire de faire une petite recherche, tape sur le clavier... Et rien ne se passe. J'essaye donc tiutes les touches une par une. Seules les touches J?/KLIOP789 fonctionnent et encore, les lettres donnent des chiffres et les simboles donnent respectivement 0 et , Si l'un d'entre vous est capable de m'aider, je suis preneur. Merci


Appuie de nouveau sur la touche "verr num" ou "num lock" en haut de ton clavier (F7 ?).
En tout cas, les touches que tu décris correspondent aux touches que "verr num" (verrouillage numérique) active pour devenir un pavé numérique.


----------



## Hizenheim (22 Avril 2012)

Alors voilà. J'ai essayé les deux techniques, Sans succès. 
La première parce que ma touche verrouillage num ne fonctionne plus.
La seconde parce que les préfèrences clavier ne sont pas dans le menu souris donc, il n'y a pas de case a cocher. J'ai bien essayé ailleurs mais toujours pas cette fameuse option :/


----------



## lappartien (22 Avril 2012)

j'ai pas lion. Désolé. avez-vous encore la fnction spotligt sur lion ou recherche....
tapez clavier voir debuter sur mac ou mac osx facile tu devrais trouver la réponse.


----------

